# Deodorant tubes at NGC!!



## Genny (Feb 10, 2012)

Natures Garden has deodorant/lotion bar tubes now
http://www.naturesgardencandles.com/can ... Count.html

Plus they said they'll be adding butters & more oils this coming up week.  

I love them even more now


----------



## DMCC (Feb 17, 2012)

Thanks Genny! I didn't know they had added these.  I ordered some because of your post!  Thanks again!  <3


----------



## Genny (Feb 17, 2012)

You're welcome.

They've also got butters now, too


----------



## DMCC (Feb 17, 2012)

Yes.  I saw the butters, but no unrefined shea.     I probably will give their mango and refined shea a try once I run out.


----------

